# Detector de cruce por cero



## josb86 (Oct 1, 2007)

Necesito hacer un detector de cruce por cero, para una señal de 1KHz y un nivel de señal bajo de más o menos 0.8Vp. Que integrado me recomiendan que de excelentes prestaciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cualquier IC comparador te dara esa sensibilidad.
Un ejemplo:
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/on_semiconductor/LM311-D.PDF


----------



## yukardo (Dic 20, 2007)

Usa un LM311, es muy bueno para esta aplicación


----------



## Patico21 (May 28, 2009)

hola disculpen seria posible que me ayuden explicando un poco mejor lo que me mencionan por favor


----------



## yhosber (Jun 9, 2011)

Buenas disculpen yo estoy haciendo un cruce por cero y el profesor me pidio que mostrara de alguna forma cuando la señal pasa ppor cero, ya la simulacion la hice y todo perfecto, pero el problema es que puse un LED y este se mantiene encendido, asi que no se como regular la frecuencia para que el LED encienda y apague cuando la señal pase por cero.... alguna idea seria de buen provecho. Gracias.


----------



## Palvulito (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola estoy tratando de sincronizar el voltaje de linea con un Micro, necesito que el micro detecte flancos de subida, lo estoy haciendo con un optoaclopador pero la forma de onda sale rara y creo que mi circuito esta mal, se que se puede hacer con amplificadores operacionales pero esta es la ultima opcion espero que me puedan ayudar. Adjunto el diagrama del circuito.


----------

